
What icon is shown as G in this picture of a MacBooks menu bar? - coolFor32323552
https://imgur.com/CJbrYjZ
======
coolFor32323552
What icon is shown as G in this picture of a MacBooks menu bar?

[https://imgur.com/CJbrYjZ](https://imgur.com/CJbrYjZ)

